# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > کامپوننت ها و ابزارهای کاربردی در VB6 >  تغيير رنگ سطر خاص در DataGrid

## hatefsoltani

با سلام خدمت همه اساتيد و سروران 

من اطلاعات يك جدول رو در يك فرم VB با DataGrid نشون مي دم . فرض كنيد اين جدول 5 تا فيلد داره كه مثلا در فيلد 3 اون بعضي از ركورد ها مقدار 1 دارند و بعضي مقدار 2 . حالا مي خوام كه در نمايش DataGrid مثلا ركورد هايي كه مقدار فيلد 3 اونها 2 هستش رو با رنگ قرمز (‌ يا هر رنگ متفاوت ديگه اي ) نشون بده . لطفا راهنمايي بفرماييد .

----------


## mpmsoft

دوست عزیز DataGrid این قابلیت رو نداره و باید از VsFlexGrid استفاده کنی

----------


## hatefsoltani

با تشکر از توجه شما 
VsFlexGrid چيست ؟ از کجا به فرمم اضافه کنم و چطوري اين کار رو باهاش انجام بدم ؟ 

ممنونم

----------


## mpmsoft

در نمونه امضاء بنده سورس کدی هست که از این گرید استفاده شده

می تونید روش استفاده رو از روی کد برسی کنید

این ابزار رو در اینترنت جستجو کنید و کل مجموعه ComponentOne VSFlexGrid رو دانلود کنید.همراه با فایل رهنما و مثالهای جالب و کاربردی از امکانات دیگر این ابزار

----------


## Ali_M_K

> در نمونه امضاء بنده سورس کدی هست که از این گرید استفاده شده
> 
> می تونید روش استفاده رو از روی کد برسی کنید
> 
> این ابزار رو در اینترنت جستجو کنید و کل مجموعه ComponentOne VSFlexGrid رو دانلود کنید.همراه با فایل رهنما و مثالهای جالب و کاربردی از امکانات دیگر این ابزار



آقا من از اونجاييكه اين كار رو خيلي كار شاقي نميدونستم يه سرچ كردم و اين رو پيدا كردم :
his.tbl1DataGridView.Rows[ i ].DefaultCellStyle.BackColor = Color.Red;
البته اين مربوط به C#‎ تو vb بازنويسي كنيد.
بيا اينم vb : 
me.tbl1DataGridView.Rows[ i ].DefaultCellStyle.BackColor = Color.Red

----------

